

Twitter to locate international operations in Ireland - j_col
http://www.siliconrepublic.com/careers-centre/item/23743-twitter-to-locate/

======
j_col
There are other countries in the World that have lower effective corporation
taxes than Ireland, but what they don’t have is:

1\. A well educated and productive workforce with English as their primary
language.

2\. Full membership of the EU and the Eurozone, giving us access to a massive
market.

3\. A stable government that is pro-business.

4\. Close historical and cultural ties with the US.

5\. A vibrant local tech scene.

6\. And, yeah, very nice tax rates and grant aid incentives for setting up
here in the first place, but surely other countries can compete on this?

------
jarin
I would guess it has to do with the "Double Irish" tax shelter:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-21/google-2-4-rate-
sho...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-10-21/google-2-4-rate-shows-
how-60-billion-u-s-revenue-lost-to-tax-loopholes.html)

~~~
Loic
And this is why the EU Amazon datacenter is there too. Irish is good for
royalty based stuff (software etc.) and they invoice everything hardware (the
retailer side of Amazon) from Luxembourg where you can negotiate your taxes
with the authorities.

Oh, the result, is that Ireland is definitely not the best place to serve
Europe from a latency point of view... so we have bad latency from EC2 EU
because of fiscal optimizations...

------
sschueller
I find it sad that all these companies put their legal headquarters overseas
in order to avoid paying US taxes.

US citizens are required to pay US taxes when living and working overseas so
why don't US corporations?

------
rmc
The Irish Government likes to promote the "Knowledge Economy" and wants to
build a high-tech economy.

And recently a death was ruled as having been caused by "spontaneous human
combustion" ( <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15032614> ). _sigh_

